

Ask HN: College starts Monday. Any software to optimize my class schedule? - oz

About a year or so ago, I wrote that I would be returning to college to complete my CS degree, after dropping out from a different college in 2006 after my first year:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=4702484<p>Due to some bureaucratic snafus, I only got my electronic acceptance letter yesterday, with classes starting on Monday; but hey, c&#x27;est la vie.<p>As I said in the post I linked to, I&#x27;ve become much more strategic about life. I want to optimize my college schedule so I can make the most efficient use of my time. The university has published a list of available timeslots for the classes I&#x27;ll be taking. Is there any software that allows me to input the subjects, and available times, and then have it solve for things like &quot;early classes where possible, no classes after X PM, available free days, etc.?<p>Help a hacker out!<p>PS. Feel free to throw in any college tips :)
======
Nicholas_C
Just use myedu.com's class schedule tool. No need to over-complicate things.
Just check to see which classes are full before you fall in love with the
schedule.

College tips: Get an internship(s), be active/involved on campus, be social,
get good grades (duh).

------
caw
There's some course creators already available for different schools. Here's
one of them, [https://courseoff.com/](https://courseoff.com/), but you can
just google around.

Basically what they do is you add the classes you need to take, and then
visually select sections to optimize your schedule.

------
FurrBall
The best tool for that is a programming language.

------
pearjuice
A real hacker will make one himself!

~~~
caw
And then realize that your school's course catalog prohibits computerized
queries against its server, and then you're blocked from actual registration.
It happened to several students at my school before the school came out with
an official one. Make sure to read the rules!

